# 6 people did this today...



## Hadley4000 (Aug 13, 2008)

6 different people at school today asked to se my cube, and then did one or 2 turns on it, un-did those 1-2 and went "HEY LOOK! I SOLVED IT!"



6. People. Some of them did it multiple times. drove me crazy.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

i hate people...


----------



## Stefan (Aug 13, 2008)

What does this tell you? That I found out what school you go to.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What does this tell you? That I found out what school you go to.


how does that tell you that???(too many 'that's)


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What does this tell you? That I found out what school you go to.



Oh no! Stefan is gonna send out annoying non-cubers to annoy us.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

That happened to me a couple of times when I was in Georgia and Florida, but it never happened to me anywhere else. I am expecting it to be a local thing.

Just move away from Georgia (added benefit, Stefan doesn't know which school you go to anymore)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> That happened to me a couple of times when I was in Georgia and Florida, but it never happened to me anywhere else. I am expecting it to be a local thing.
> 
> Just move away from Georgia (added benefit, Stefan doesn't know which school you go to anymore)



I don't think he could anyway.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 14, 2008)

i get that sometimes too. its incredibly stupid. I let out a pity laugh but cringe inside.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> 6 different people at school today asked to se my cube, and then did one or 2 turns on it, un-did those 1-2 and went "HEY LOOK! I SOLVED IT!"
> 
> 
> 
> 6. People. Some of them did it multiple times. drove me crazy.



just give them a sarcastic "you're cool"


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

I just realised we might be to negative. They have just discovered a very important aspect of the cube: X X' cancels, even when X is several moves. They are discovering the math behind the cube and should be praised for that


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2008)

More precisely, X Y Y' X'. Sock and shoe rule  (Or is it shoe and sock? Forgot...)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sock shoe shoe' sock' !


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

I think it's shoe and sock (so you don't end up naked) and I have always loved that analogy


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 14, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Sock shoe shoe' sock' !



Haha what about:

Sock Shoe Sock' Shoe'

Commutators all the way baby :-D

Chris

P.S. And yes I claim that performing that commutator is possible. Not only that, but in the general sense of a commutator it shows the extent to which those two things are non-commutative


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 14, 2008)

That happens to me about 3-4 times a day and yes it annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sock shoe shoe' sock' !
> ...



That's true! I remember hearing/reading a little about commutators a little when i first started cubing, and it didn't make sense... the Sock Shoe Sock' Shoe' would have been very helpful for me to understand how the commutators worked


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sock shoe shoe' sock' !
> ...


I can only see Sock Shoe Sock' Shoe' work when
a) You start with the sock over your shoe on your foot and Sock Shoe mean "remove sock", "remove shoe". You end up with the sock and shoe in the "solved position"
b) You put the sock and shoe on your first foot, remove a second sock from your other foot and remove the shoe from your first foot. You end up with 2 shoes and 1 sock removed and 1 sock on your first foot
c) You are wearing socks and or shoes that can be move independently (like LRL'R'). You end up in the starting position.

I consider option a) the most usefull. It starts with scrambled clothing and ends up solving it.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I can only see Sock Shoe Sock' Shoe' work when
> a) You start with the sock over your shoe on your foot and Sock Shoe mean "remove sock", "remove shoe". You end up with the sock and shoe in the "solved position"
> b) You put the sock and shoe on your first foot, remove a second sock from your other foot and remove the shoe from your first foot. You end up with 2 shoes and 1 sock removed and 1 sock on your first foot
> c) You are wearing socks and or shoes that can be move independently (like LRL'R'). You end up in the starting position.
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of 
1) put on sock
2) put on shoe
3) rip/tear or otherwise destroy sock without removing shoe. make sure all socks pieces or parts are removed.
4) remove shoe.

Or also
1) put on sock
2) put on roomy shoe
3) use fingers inside shoe to take sock off foot and remove it from shoe, all without removing the shoe.
4) remove shoe.

I consider these two permutations as non-commutative, so each commutator should have some sort of after effect. In the first case, the effect of the commutator is a sock torn to shreds. In the second, it is an extremely sore or chaffed hand from moving it around inside your shoe while you foot is still there.

Either way it sounds silly, but it is actually a sound and meaningful combination of two non-commutative permutations of objects to a goal position from some sort of initial position.

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

I would consider the first option a deliberate pop, ending in an unsolved position (so DNF)

I would consider the second option equal to my option c. What happens to hand of a competitor doesn't matter according to the WCA-rules


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I just realized, maybe this principle that they are discovering can help them with learning BLD if they ever take up cubing, 
x moves [M2 (or other BLD algo] x' moves
So it's possible that this is very good.


And by the way, I do the rule as the pants underwear rule


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2008)

Sexist. Some among us wear skirts you know.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 14, 2008)

How is it sexist, are you saying guys can't wear skirts?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Underwear :confused:..........................

And especially in combination with guys and skirts seems to be a rare combination


----------



## Rama (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol Arnaud. 

anyway, I am thinking, maybe we should just scramble the cube before handing it out to the ''non-cubers''.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just do a U perm and tell them, come on, there's only 3 incorrect pieces! Why can't you solve it?


----------



## mrCage (Aug 14, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sock shoe shoe' sock' !
> ...


 
Haha. 

Mr Bean might be able to do it that way though ;-) With or without a blind man watching 

- Per


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 14, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> I just do a U perm and tell them, come on, there's only 3 incorrect pieces! Why can't you solve it?



Or do a BLD parity. M2 U2 M2 U2 or R2 U2 R2 U2. You only do 4 moves but no one can replicate them.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 14, 2008)

mrCage said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



I'm so glad I got that reference. I have the DVD collection of Mr. Bean.


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2008)

Yea same here! Best show in history, without a doubt. Absolute classic comedy.


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 15, 2008)

doesn't really happen at my school. go to a school where it's 75% asian, so there are a lot of cubers in the school. however when i do get the rare chance of somebody asking for the cube, i scramble it before i hand it to them


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 15, 2008)

It annoys me when people do two twists and then do do two twists back saying they solved it... although its funny when they do four turns then forget the four moves to unscramble. What is also wicked annoying is when people say "oh i solve it by taking the stickers off and put them back on" or you take the stickers off. I hear that one so much....


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm convinced some people have comments that they say without really thinking.

About a week ago, at one of our camps for kids, I demonstrated a blindfold solve to everyone on the first day during our game hour. Afterward one of the kids comes up to me and starts asking me what my fastest time is. I tell him "12 seconds is my fastest in a competition." 

Then his next comment, no joke, was "I have a friend who can do it *blindfolded*." He said it with a tone like my solving in 12 seconds wasn't nuthin. I had no idea how to respond to it, as he had just watched me not 2 minutes earlier do a blindfolded solve. I just sort of blinked.... blinked again... then said that was impressive that his friend was dedicated enough to practice BLD cubing.

I don't know if he was being truthful, or if his friend is one of the many mystical friends who solve in 4 seconds one handed while handcuffed to a galloping horse and blindfolded. Either way it was a strange experience.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2008)

Handcuffed to a galloping horse? Lol, nice one! Do they also have their tongue being cut for every second it takes, and have a finger chopped off for every time they scream?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 15, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> I don't know if he was being truthful, or if his friend is one of the many mystical friends who solve in 4 seconds one handed while handcuffed to a galloping horse and blindfolded. Either way it was a strange experience.
> 
> Chris





I am so going to try that 


I hate when you tell people about blindsolving, they of course then say "How do you know what the colors are?" That is an obvious question, so I say "You just memorize the cube before you put the blindfold on and solve." Then a lot respond, "But after that, how do you know where the stickers are?"


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 15, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > 6 different people at school today asked to se my cube, and then did one or 2 turns on it, un-did those 1-2 and went "HEY LOOK! I SOLVED IT!"
> ...



haha, thats what i say to people who do that!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yea same here! Best show in history, without a doubt. Absolute classic comedy.



Mr. Bean is good, but I'm into the more highbrow stuff. Like Blackadder.


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2008)

"Highbrow"? I'm from Noo Zeelend where we don't use that word >.<


----------



## ductape98 (Aug 16, 2008)

god i hate when ppl do that. but i got one of my freinds into it.


----------



## MasakitChan (Aug 16, 2008)

More than 10 people say random things about solving the cube in funny quotes. People around them even laugh. More than 5 people twist and twist it back and say "I SOLVED IT" everyday I bring a cube. In the stupid corridors, the wretched streets, even in the wide internet.

I am fuming from it. Badly.


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2008)

I created a standard state of sleep when people do that. I barely notice it nowadays. It's beeing done too many times, besides the 'i peel stickers' or the little bit smarter 'i take off cubies' this is the most lame one...


----------

